# Fish/Lip Grabber



## BigTerp (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking to pick up some sort of fish/lip grabber. My wife loves to fish with me, but refuses to touch anything she catches. Thinking this would be a good tool for her that maybe even will eventually get her over her fish touching fear. Also would be a good tool for myself in the event one of those toothy musky that roam the waters I fish grab my line. Don't need anything extravegent like a Boga grip. Was looking on Ebay and saw some with sponge handles and stainless teeth for around $10. Those type any good? Any others you guys would reccommend?


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2014)

This is all you want, and they float! 

Super cheap and they work on BIG fish! 

https://www.wired2fish.com/united-plastic-molders-fish-grip-jr/

I have a pair, I will upload the pic.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## BigTerp (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Jim!! Just ran across the Fish Grip while I was searching, but I was worried about the carrying capacity. After seeing your pic that's obviously not a concern. Is the one in your picture the standard or Jr.?


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2014)

Standard. They even make a glow in the dark now


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 28, 2014)

Cool. Thanks again Jim!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343073#p343073 said:


> Jim » Thu Feb 27, 2014 7:26 pm[/url]"] They even make a glow in the dark now




Do not even think about it - I will toss them in the canal if I have to watch some crazy glow grips downstream from me all night!


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 28, 2014)

Do they lock closed on the fish or do you have to keep holding them?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 28, 2014)

Never mind, I see they lock. I need a pair for trout and reds. Guess I'll be buying some.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 6, 2015)

Eight Bucks on E-Bay - stainless steel.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 6, 2015)

FWIW I believe that your wife, like most people, will find the lippers/grabbers as posted by Jim are much easier to use than the ones Johnny posted ...

We use those plastic grabbers on big ol' toothy bluefish, when fishing from kayaks, and they are WICKED AWESOME ... as only a guy from Boston can say it :wink: ...


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2015)

DaleH said:


> as only a guy from Boston can say it :wink: ...



:LOL2: 

Plus they float……..I've lost too many things in the water over the years.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 6, 2015)

Jim said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > as only a guy from Boston can say it :wink: ...
> ...



... uhhhhhh, that would be 'watah' to you Jim :lol:


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 30, 2015)

i use 6" channel locks from harbor freight ... 2 bucks!!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 30, 2015)

poor fish...


----------



## Butthead (Jun 30, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> poor fish...



It's a LOT easier to handle a slimy pickerel with one of these. Plus bluefish are a real pain to unhook when they're flailing around and I'm certainly not sticking my hands in their mouths!


----------

